# Club Constitutional Rules



## Crazyface (Apr 21, 2017)

Bit of help please. 

Are these something the club MUST adhere to or are they a sort of woolly thing they are on nodding terms with?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 21, 2017)

You cannot ignore your clubs constitution, if it is wrong, change it.
eg. Male only clubs.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 21, 2017)

The club HAS to follow these rules????


----------



## ger147 (Apr 21, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			The club HAS to follow these rules????
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 21, 2017)

and anything they do that goes against these rules is therefore wrong and will have to be changed.....or change the Constitution Rules?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes, that is why it is the constitution. It's not the pirate code, a set of guidelines. At my old club when we wanted to update parts of the constitution it had to be done at either the AGM or in real emergencies at an EGM. Changes of the constitution usually need the members to vote on it, not just the committee.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 21, 2017)

Brilliant. Just gathering ammo in case it's needed.  Keeping my power dry though.


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2017)

Not sure all clubs are that strict, our committee has overruled what it has considered small details in the constitution over the last few years and is long overdue to update some of the details in it, this will likely happen soon as there is one change they want to make they think has to go to an EGM however


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 21, 2017)

I was waiting for this post. So, more sort of guidelines that can be ridden over as required then.


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			I was waiting for this post. So, more sort of guidelines that can be ridden over as required then.
		
Click to expand...

obviously they shouldnt be but our committee happy to overrule what is perceives smaller details yes

edit, i expect plenty of clubs do too, just that most members dont realise


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 21, 2017)

and don't care.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			.  Keeping my power dry though. 

Click to expand...

Is it just me thinking that this isn't a typo. 

Clubs constitution is reasonably set in stone.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 21, 2017)

Any changes to the constitution at our club has to be put to the members via either an AGM or an EGM.  
We have a Board of Management who can make decisions about the running of the club but can't change the constitution without referring it to the members.  
How other clubs work I don't know but that is my understanding, any change to *The Constitution* can't be made without members approval.


----------



## Sweep (Apr 21, 2017)

Every club is different, but at most clubs the Constitution will have been adopted at an AGM or EGM by approval of the members. In these cases it is very unlikely that the Constitution can be disregarded. It is likely that if the club has Rules and Regulations then these will lay out in greater detail what the Committee(s) and members can and cannot do, how officers are elected, terms of office etc. Rules and Regulations will usually outline if and how the Constitution can be changed.
You will usually find that in most members clubs all big decisions have to be put to the members at an AGM or EGM.


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2017)

how many on here have read their clubs constitution and would know if the committee are following it to the letter of the law all of the time?


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 21, 2017)

The constitution provides the underpinnings on how a club is run/managed.. To start ignoring it, even on what might be thought a 'minor' point, could be the start of a slippery slope downwards..


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 21, 2017)

Most clubs are run as Companies, limited by guarantee. Ours is. As such, the "Constitution" is the Memorandum & Articles of Association. Any amendment requires the agreement of 75% of the members in General Meeting. (No such thing as an EGM in the latest Companies Act) This was  a problem when we recently tried to abolish life membership. 

Ironic that we need a 75% majority when Brexit only required 51%.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 21, 2017)

fundy said:



			how many on here have read their clubs constitution and would know if the committee are following it to the letter of the law all of the time?
		
Click to expand...

I have because I have to. 
Believe me, at mine (and probably at most) clubs, there are enough people who know the constitution by heart and will point out any indiscretions.


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			The constitution provides the underpinnings on how a club is run/managed.. To start ignoring it, even on what might be thought a 'minor' point, could be the start of a slippery slope downwards..
		
Click to expand...

100 agree with this


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2017)

Maybe the OP should elaborate on the rule in question to allow us to comment


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 21, 2017)

If I remember correctly from previous posts, Crazy Face's club [or members/committee] seem to be a law unto themselves who make up the 'rules' as they go along.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 21, 2017)

fundy said:



			how many on here have read their clubs constitution and would know if the committee are following it to the letter of the law all of the time?
		
Click to expand...

About 20 clubs in my case as it used to be part of my job.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 21, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If I remember correctly from previous posts, Crazy Face's club [or members/committee] seem to be a law unto themselves who make up the 'rules' as they go along.
		
Click to expand...

Correct. I have been stitched up by some jumped up, well you can add in your own, at a meeting. Thinking he's owns the place. But I have a copy of the Club Constitution and the bits I will throw at him, if the clowns mess me about are:-

1. Regarding membership. "Intermediate Member..........shall be over the age of 18 and under the age of 21"
Whereas now we currently have 10 or so "Intermediate Member" categories with ages up to 30!
2. The Management Committee.
This should have the Comp Sec on it (me). I have never in 14 months in the role been told of any of these meetings. And also we are supposed to have "10 members elected for a period on three years" which we do not.


If this sounds like sour grapes I can assure you it is not. I (and my comp committee) am only trying to put in place comp rules (we've worked on these for 4 months using the one popped on here as our guide) and I have posted them up on the comp notice board and have been informed by the moron in question at a meeting, that I had no right to do so as these things have to go through our Greens Committee (I kid you not) then the Management committee. Neither of my two comp committee members knew of this. They are our current Mr Captain and the seniors Captain no less!!!!!!! I think this moron has been ordered to put a stop to us actually organizing things and making them look like the amateurs they are.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 21, 2017)

I cannot find any mention of this organization structure anywhere in the club rules (well there are none actually) or the club constitution. I have waded through my e mails and found one that was sent to everyone about us working on the rules and I have actaully got a reply from this moron. Nowhere in his reply does he say anything about the supposidly correct procedure. A poo storm is coming his way. 

He is messing with the wrong Marine!!!!!!!


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 22, 2017)

Ask him to show you in the rules where you have to do all the things he says.


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			I cannot find any mention of this organization structure anywhere in the club rules (well there are none actually) or the club constitution. I have waded through my e mails and found one that was sent to everyone about us working on the rules and I have actaully got a reply from this moron. Nowhere in his reply does he say anything about the supposidly correct procedure. A poo storm is coming his way. 

He is messing with the wrong Marine!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Did they change the intermediate category into multiple age groups of their own back? That type of thing really needs done at AGM and voted on by the membership


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 22, 2017)

Have you had a (quite) chat with your county secretary? He won't get overly involved in club matters but may be able to offer decent advise on how you proceed.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 22, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Have you had a (quite) chat with your county secretary? He won't get overly involved in club matters but may be able to offer decent advise on how you proceed.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't take it outside of the club till you've spoken to all the senior officers of the club. And if the past Captains have any sway, as they do at some clubs, I'd speak to them. Then there's also the Trustee's of the club.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 22, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I wouldn't take it outside of the club till you've spoken to all the senior officers of the club. And if the past Captains have any sway, as they do at some clubs, I'd speak to them. Then there's also the Trustee's of the club.
		
Click to expand...

That's why the (quite) word, good shout about past Capts if their not the ones involved in the committee now.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 22, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Have you had a (quite) chat with your county secretary? He won't get overly involved in club matters but may be able to offer decent advise on how you proceed.
		
Click to expand...

As I remember, when a club applies for affiliation (as we did 19 years ago) the County Union has to approve the club's constitution. By that token, if a club is over-riding that constitution without the consent of members at AGM, it must run the risk of disaffiliation.


----------



## TomTom (Apr 22, 2017)

Committee's can do whatever they like in the best interests if the club.  You elected them so if you don't like it, lump it.

Sour grapes from the OPi think!


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Committee's can do whatever they like in the best interests if the club.  You elected them so if you don't like it, lump it.

Sour grapes from the OPi think!
		
Click to expand...

No they can't. The constitution is there to ensure that the committee doesn't ride roughshod over the club rules and/or the membership.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Committee's can do whatever they like in the best interests if the club.  You elected them so if you don't like it, lump it.

Sour grapes from the OPi think!
		
Click to expand...

Tosh Tosh and more Tosh

The committee has to work within the framework of the constitution, otherwise what is the point of the constitution.

If the committee don't like it, change the constitution


----------



## TomTom (Apr 22, 2017)

Any examples of what they can and can't do then


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Any examples of what they can and can't do then
		
Click to expand...

The club constitution (rule book) sets out everything in stone from membership criteria, numbers, categories etc and many other items. They cannot change that off their own back, AGM or EGM is required to change the constitution and requires a majority vote by members.


----------



## TomTom (Apr 22, 2017)

Val said:



			The club constitution (rule book) sets out everything in stone from membership criteria, numbers, categories etc and many other items. They cannot change that off their own back, AGM or EGM is required to change the constitution and requires a majority vote by members.
		
Click to expand...

And it's a wonder why so many golf clubs are struggling to survive!

Any elected Committee and the Manager should be able to do most things off their own backs in the interests of the Membership as they have been the elected by those said Members in the first place.  If the Members don't like it then get elected!  

You all sound like Jeremy Corbyn!!!!


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			And it's a wonder why so many golf clubs are struggling to survive!

Any elected Committee and the Manager should be able to do most things off their own backs in the interests of the Membership as they have been the elected by those said Members in the first place.  If the Members don't like it then get elected!  

You all sound like Jeremy Corbyn!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That'll do for me, crackpot


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 22, 2017)

I give up.
Is there a convenient wall I can go bang my head against.

Do us a favour and Google the word " Constitution" and inwardly digest

Then when you understand the concept, rejoin the conversation


----------



## chellie (Apr 22, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I give up.
Is there a convenient wall I can go bang my head against.

Do us a favour and Google the word " Constitution" and inwardly digest

Then when you understand the concept, rejoin the conversation
		
Click to expand...

Can I join you as well.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 22, 2017)

Sure join the queue


----------



## chellie (Apr 22, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sure join the queue  

Click to expand...

Cheers:cheers:


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			And it's a wonder why so many golf clubs are struggling to survive!

Any elected Committee and the Manager should be able to do most things off their own backs in the interests of the Membership as they have been the elected by those said Members in the first place.  If the Members don't like it then get elected!  

You all sound like Jeremy Corbyn!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You must be on a wind up, no-one can be that dense and still walk upright.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 22, 2017)

Tarkus1212 said:



			You must be on a wind up, no-one can be that dense and still walk upright.
		
Click to expand...

Leeds fans somehow manage to pull it off &#128516;


----------



## TomTom (Apr 22, 2017)

Where do you draw the line then of what those in charge can do then?

Put up the price of coffee
Increase competition fees by 50p
Sack the pro for being incompetent 
Introduce a tee booking system
Increase Membership fees
Change ladies day from Tuesday to Wednesday (at their request)

An elected Committee can pretty much do what they like other than start projects that cost extra money and then they don't need an AGM to do it, just manage it right in the first place.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Where do you draw the line then of what those in charge can do then?

Put up the price of coffee
Increase competition fees by 50p
Sack the pro for being incompetent 
Introduce a tee booking system
Increase Membership fees
Change ladies day from Tuesday to Wednesday (at their request)

An elected Committee can pretty much do what they like other than start projects that cost extra money and then they don't need an AGM to do it, just manage it right in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

They can't, that's the point...


----------



## TomTom (Apr 22, 2017)

ger147 said:



			They can't, that's the point...
		
Click to expand...

Can't what?


----------



## ger147 (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Can't what?
		
Click to expand...

They can't do pretty much what they like, they are bound by the club's constitution.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 22, 2017)

Just look it up before one of us dies


----------



## TomTom (Apr 22, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just look it up before one of us dies
		
Click to expand...

Which golf club or are they all the same?


----------



## TomTom (Apr 22, 2017)

ger147 said:



			They can't do pretty much what they like, they are bound by the club's constitution.
		
Click to expand...

So they can't put coffee up by 20p as the price from the support has gone up by the same?


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Where do you draw the line then of what those in charge can do then?

Put up the price of coffee
Increase competition fees by 50p
Sack the pro for being incompetent 
Introduce a tee booking system
Increase Membership fees
Change ladies day from Tuesday to Wednesday (at their request)

An elected Committee can pretty much do what they like other than start projects that cost extra money and then they don't need an AGM to do it, just manage it right in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

Jeepers! It's not rocket science.  The Constitution are the rules of the club. The committee/council/board of management facilitate the running of the club within those rules.  If they believe these need changing, then they can propose it to the members at an AGM but it had to pass (in our case) with 2/3 of those members who vote being in favour.  I've sat on all of the above so speak from experience.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			So they can't put coffee up by 20p as the price from the support has gone up by the same?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say that and you know fine well I didn't. Stop being an eejit!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just look it up before one of us dies
		
Click to expand...

Simple trolling at its lowest, and not the first thread to be plagued. Can't a word be had?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 22, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't a word be had?
		
Click to expand...

That's worse than footballers doing the "give him a card" thing to the ref.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			That's worse than footballers doing the "give him a card" thing to the ref.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but it's infesting so many threads it's beyond funny now. Well that's my humble opinion at least


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			So they can't put coffee up by 20p as the price from the support has gone up by the same?
		
Click to expand...


Let's just try this once using my own Club constitution 

The committee can increase the price of coffee as that's a day to day matter

The committee  can't sell the freehold of the course without an AGM/EGM and a 90% majority vote to do so. 

If you have problems understanding the difference in the level of autonomy of the committee decision making then best you refrain from posting on this thread


----------



## TomTom (Apr 22, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Let's just try this once using my own Club constitution 

The committee can increase the price of coffee as that's a day to day matter

The committee  can't sell the freehold of the course without an AGM/EGM and a 90% majority vote to do so. 

If you have problems understanding the difference in the level of autonomy of the committee decision making then best you refrain from posting on this thread
		
Click to expand...

Yes even I get that but the OP was something about the ages of intermediate Membership - something that doesn't really need an AGM vote for as its just a day to day/running of the club as a business issue.


----------



## TomTom (Apr 22, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but it's infesting so many threads it's beyond funny now. Well that's my humble opinion at least
		
Click to expand...

Pot?


----------



## ger147 (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Yes even I get that but the OP was something about the ages of intermediate Membership - something that doesn't really need an AGM vote for as its just a day to day/running of the club as a business issue.
		
Click to expand...

Those membership categories/ages are in the constitution of my club so yes, that matter would have to go to an AGM if the committee wanted to change them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Yes even I get that but the OP was something about the ages of intermediate Membership - something that doesn't really need an AGM vote for as its just a day to day/running of the club as a business issue.
		
Click to expand...

We recently changed the ages of some of our membership intermediate categories- the changes were discussed at Committee agreed then went to the AGM for the Members to agree

Our committee and various sub committee deal with the day to day running - any significant changes that are required go to an AGM or EGM and change membership categories is a significant change. Each club will be a bit different but the overall structures of members clubs will be the same - the committee will not be able to do whatever they want


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Yes even I get that but the OP was something about the ages of intermediate Membership - something that doesn't really need an AGM vote for as its just a day to day/running of the club as a business issue.
		
Click to expand...

In a private members club it really would need an AGM vote, changing age ranges is NOT a day to day matter


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Yes even I get that but the OP was something about the ages of intermediate Membership - something that doesn't really need an AGM vote for as its just a day to day/running of the club as a business issue.
		
Click to expand...

30 intermediate members on 2/3's fees could be pushing Â£30k from a budget, which is about a Â£90 increase on subs for full members. Yes it would need to go to the members to decide if its in the best interests of the club to offer a reduced membership in the hope of bringing in younger members at the risk of losing older members...

And to quote you, you go and get elected. That way you'll know what you're talking about.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Apr 22, 2017)

TomTom said:



			Yes even I get that but the OP was something about the ages of intermediate Membership - something that doesn't really need an AGM vote for as its just a day to day/running of the club as a business issue.
		
Click to expand...


It affects membership make up which may have been the reason some longstanding members have joined the place and they therefore should have a say. It also makes the course busier which may or may not be desired and potentially affect pace of play/availability of tee times. Assuming the club is in demand enough to be able to fill these spots with full paying members then they are also losing out on money affecting everyones dues.


----------



## TomTom (Apr 22, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			It affects membership make up which may have been the reason some longstanding members have joined the place and they therefore should have a say. It also makes the course busier which may or may not be desired and potentially affect pace of play/availability of tee times.
		
Click to expand...

Is that how it works at your place?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 22, 2017)

The country has a constitution, companies have constitutions ( called Memorandum and articles of association) but same as a constitution. Charities have constitutions. Golf clubs have constitutions . Don't fight it accept it and work within the framework it provides. 

It is there as a protection to each individual member


----------



## Pants (Apr 22, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but it's infesting so many threads it's beyond funny now. Well that's my humble opinion at least
		
Click to expand...

Says the man with 57.080 posts to his name, of which probably at least 54,000 (giving you the benefit of the doubt there HJS) were also pointless


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 23, 2017)

I always liked the story about the Scottish University anarchists club who found out they could get a Â£200 grant from the university if the formed an organised club with a constitution.
The constitution led to much discussion and was finally solved by copying one of the sports clubs constitutions and adding a final clause.

'All of the above clauses in this constitution may be ignored by the members if they so wish'.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 23, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The country has a constitution, companies have constitutions ( called Memorandum and articles of association) but same as a constitution. Charities have constitutions. Golf clubs have constitutions . Don't fight it accept it and work within the framework it provides. 

It is there as a protection to each individual member
		
Click to expand...

Not so sure that the UK does have a constitution Phil.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not so sure that the UK does have a constitution Phil.
		
Click to expand...

But there's the Magna Carta, which was signed at quarter past 12...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2017)

Oooo are you challenging Foxy for the forum pedant title  

Ok there isn't a written constitution as such, but a collection of statutes, conventions, the Magna Carta etc that provide the same framework, i.e. A set of rules by which the body in question is governed, 

Happy now


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 23, 2017)

Unlike most modern states, Britain does not have a codified constitution but an unwritten one formed of Acts of Parliament, court judgments and conventions.

It's all on google


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 23, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oooo are you challenging Foxy for the forum pedant title  

Ok there isn't a written constitution as such, but a collection of statutes, conventions, the Magna Carta etc that provide the same framework, i.e. A set of rules by which the body in question is governed, 

Happy now 

Click to expand...

Glad you put the record straight.

BTW.... I don't think there was a UK in 1205.


----------



## Sweep (Apr 23, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			BTW.... I don't think there was a UK in 1205.
		
Click to expand...

Getting misty eyed about better times, Doon? &#128512;


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Glad you put the record straight.

BTW.... I don't think there was a UK in 1205.
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong when you're right. BTW, the Magna Carta was signed in 1215, not 1205...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			You're not wrong when you're right. BTW, the Magna Carta was signed in 1215, not 1205...
		
Click to expand...

Chortle


Do people still say "chortle"?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 23, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			You're not wrong when you're right. BTW, the Magna Carta was signed in 1215, not 1205...
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh but you forget they triggered A50 in 1205, they only signed it in 1215.
Anyway I'll see your Magna Carta and raise you a Declaration of Arbroath


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ahhh but you forget they triggered A50 in 1205, they only signed it in 1215.
Anyway I'll see your Magna Carta and raise you a Declaration of Arbroath
		
Click to expand...

Verily did he say unto him, I have chortled too.


----------



## Sweep (Apr 23, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ahhh but you forget they triggered A50 in 1205, they only signed it in 1215.
Anyway I'll see your Magna Carta and raise you a Declaration of Arbroath
		
Click to expand...

Wow. I remember doing Arbroath in History at school.... Not.

Chortle (great word!)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 23, 2017)

I didn't know it was only Arbroath.   Every time I've heard it mentioned, it was always "Arbroath 0".   

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 23, 2017)

IIrc, my mother was born there.  

Chortle Cum Hardy I think.  I'm too young to remember ..........


----------



## Leftie (Apr 23, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Every time I've heard it mentioned, it was always "Arbroath 0".
		
Click to expand...

Ah!  James Alexander Gordon.  The voice of classified results.  You knew the result after the first named team's score was announced.

"East Fife four, Forfar five".   Sadly, he never had the chance to read that one. 

Nor did he get to read out "Forfar 5 East Fife 4" as that was a mid-week game.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2017)

Leftie said:



			IIrc, my mother was born there.  

Chortle Cum Hardy I think.  I'm too young to remember ..........
		
Click to expand...

Or old enough to forget.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 24, 2017)

For the avoidance of confusion. My reason for my post was that I, as comp sec along with two other on the committee have worked hard, three months,  on putting rules together to cover our comps. We had none written down when I took over. So after finalising them I posted them up on our comp notice board. Then this club upstart called a Greens Comp meeting, calling me, ladies comp sec, H/C sec, head G/K for reports. I've never been called to one in 18 months. At this meeting I just gave a brief update on comp this season and mentioned about the new rules we've put in place. Nothing too draconian, just basically what we do now just to formalise things. His response was "Right take them down" these have to go through the Greens comp (nothing written down to say this), then through Management comp (nothing written down to say this). I was steaming mad. Four months of work now gets held up. "Bring them to the next meeting"., "When will that be?" I asked seeing as this was the first one I'd been asked to in 18 months!!!!!! "When I decide it at the end of this meeting" Steam must have been seeping out of my ears!!!!! The people on the commitee? Me , Mr Captain. and the Senior Captain. Did they know about this? No they did not!!!!! It's just conkers! An attempt to put a block on us showing him, and the rest of them on the committee up. The ladies comp sec then said that she had adopted the SAME rules with a few tweaks to suit their section, and could she e-mail hers in? Yes she can!!!!! More steam!!!!!!!!!!! 

So my reason for the initial question was to gain  info on what these people can and cannot do regarding constitution rules. As it appears they have ridden over a few of the club rules so I need ammo when they attempt to block my committees rules. It would also appear that they also cannot do what they are doing, after reading your replies on here.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 24, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			You're not wrong when you're right. BTW, the Magna Carta was signed in 1215, not 1205...
		
Click to expand...

Never said anything about the signing of the Magna Carta just gave a date, 1205 when there was no UK......your honour..........


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 24, 2017)

I went through the process of updating our comp terms of entry with a small committee 18 months ago, however before proceeding the committee was agreed by the main committee and before publishing the results they were approved by the main committee.

Perhaps, although your intention was correct, your process may have been somewhat unconventional.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 24, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			I went through the process of updating our comp terms of entry with a small committee 18 months ago, however before proceeding the committee was agreed by the main committee and before publishing the results they were approved by the main committee.

Perhaps, although your intention was correct, your process may have been somewhat unconventional.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but it would appear you had a process agreed before you started. We, on the other hand, did not. Despite the fact EVERYONE AT THE CLUB HAD BEEN INFORMED BY E-MAIL THREE MONTHS PREVIOUSLY OF OUR INTENTIONS !!!!! We've been stitched up good and propper.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 24, 2017)

If it's good enough for the EGU it should be good enough for your club . Try getting some ammo and Google EGU conditions of entry.


----------



## user2010 (Apr 24, 2017)

Who exactly, is this "Club Upstart"? and why has he got so much power?


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 25, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Who exactly, is this "Club Upstart"? and why has he got so much power?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno. He struts about the place like he owns it. He was Captain a few years ago. This was before I even knew him, and I thought he was an utter (enter own fav expletive) then. My wife was a member then and she doesn't like him. It seems I'm not alone. I tentatively sent an e mail to Lady Comp sec who was at the meeting and she has responded that she doesn't like him or the way he struts about the place either, so you can add her husband into our little club too. LOL.
The thing is 99% of our members and probably the same at most other clubs do not care about being on the committee of the actual day to day running, until it is too late. Chatting to a mate during last weeks comp as we went round, he stated that he'd have moved this year, but it was the rest of the lads that are keeping him there. If they decided to move, he'd go immediately. I seem to have gone off topic.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Chortle


Do people still say "chortle"?


Click to expand...

I do. Cracking word. The world would be a better place if everyone used words like chortle more. They make you smile, words like that &#128513;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I do. Cracking word. The world would be a better place if everyone used words like chortle more. They make you smile, words like that &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

Fnarr, fnarr is better, but has certain undertones to it.....


----------

